# Hello from Germany



## Guest_Andy001_* (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi i am Andy from Germany. First at all sorry for my english i know it issent the best  .

I am a student of biologie in düsseldorf and i keep mantis for a couple of years.

mfg


----------



## Andy001 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi again sorry i thought i was logged in


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 17, 2008)

welcome


----------



## blitzmantis (Mar 17, 2008)

welcome to thoust forum


----------



## Rick (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome Andy from Germany from Ohio!


----------



## chrisboy101 (Mar 21, 2008)

welcome how are u?


----------

